# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Prijevod na engleski - tko mi se ono bio javio...

## Mukica

... da moze prevest nekaj ak cemo trebat?

Nije dugacko.

----------


## melange

evo ja

----------


## bilbo7

i ja

----------


## Maya&Leon

ak će trebati - mogu i ja

----------


## Mukica

oke, fala  :Smile:   :Smile:  
bude vam se javio netko iz rode, redom koji ste se javile

cure, sorry kaj nisam zapamtila ko mi se sve javio, ali mali je kapacitet boxa za PPe pa mi poruke nestaju - zato vise volim da mi se pise na mejl

----------


## partyka

evo i mene. ja sam i sudski tumac za engleski, ako treba...

----------


## Mukica

super
hvala svima

melange je prevela ovo sto smo trebale hitno
kad bude opet nekaj trebalo imat cemo ovaj topik u vidu

----------


## Mamita

trebamo nekoga za prijevod s engleskog
ako može

----------


## jerry

evo me!

----------


## jerry

evo me!

----------

